# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Уличные фонари будут зажигаться с мобильного телефона

## kps

В небольших городах и поселках для экономии электроэнергии по ночам часто отключают уличное освещение. Как в подобном случае должен вести себя человек, вынужденный пройти по городу ночью?

Одно из возможных решений нашлось в нескольких городах в Германии. Сеть городского освещения была подключена к системе Dial4Light, посредством которой горожане получили возможность выборочно включать уличные фонари. Каждый фонарный столб обозначен собственным шестизначным номером. Любой горожанин может отправить текстовое сообщение с номером фонарного столба и он включит освещение на 15 минут, после чего самостоятельно погаснет. В некоторых городах используется несколько измененная система. Для включения конкретного фонаря требуется позвонить на него. Минута «разговора» с фонарем тарифицируется, как обычный телефонный звонок.



Уже было подсчитано, что внедрение данной системы позволяет экономить до 25% от общих финансовых затрат на электричество. Подобное начинание было бы еще более эффективным после установки энергосберегающих светодиодных ламп.

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/46986.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MedvedD

Получается двойная оплата? Люди сначала платят налоги, чтобы фонари светили, затем платят за СМСки или звонки по сотовому, чтобы они опять же светили?

----------


## priv8v

смысл включать ОДИН фонарный столб? поссать около него? имхо, делать это действие удобнее с выключенным фонарем.
xD

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> смысл включать ОДИН фонарный столб? поссать около него? имхо, делать это действие удобнее с выключенным фонарем.
> xD


Обьясняю подробно - алгоритм четко продуман и работает. Итак, ночь, темный переулок: 
1. Идущий по нему одинокий путешественник определяет номер столба (интересно как - темно же ведь ... видимо при помощи прибора ночного видения, или вдарившись лбом в столб в свете летящих из глаз искр). 
2. Он достает телефон, посылает SMS
3. Фонарь зажигается
4. Увидев сей феномен с фонарем местные гопники тут-же определяют координаты владельца сотового
5. Гопники отбирают у пешехода мобильник, и в процессе приставляют "фонарь" ему под глазом - на это у них есть 15 минут
6. Пешеход идет дальше - зажигать фонари ему уже не нужно (собственно и нечем), но зато у него есть персональный "фонарь"
 :Smiley: 
---------
А если серьезно, то 
1. Действительно, как-то же нужно определить номер фонаря ! Если для определения номера и пользования мобильником достаточно светло, то собственно зачем зажигать фонарь. Если настолько темно, что фонарь нужен - то как определить номер ... Я бы еще понял, если бы скажем применялась технология GPS + SMS - т.е. по мере движения пешехода некая программа слала бы SMS каждые 50 метров с координатами пешехода и система зажигала бы ближайшие фонари автоматом, создавая световую дорожку. Но это сложно и коряво, хотя реализуемо
2. Срок службы лампочки при постоянном включении и выключении сокращается (правда если ввиду корявости никто не будет этим пользоваться и фонари будут отключены всю ночь, то это сработает)
3. Система управления в каждом фонаре будет стоить денег, притом немалых. Но она не святым же духом будет питаться - следовательно, ей нужна энергия (т.е. уже минус в плане экономии). Системы такой в фонаре нет - следовательно затраты на установку. Далее система управления будет ломаться - следовательно, затраты на ее обслуживание. Т.е. получим разово цена контроллера + цена его установки, плюс ежемесячно некая копеечка на его питание и обслуживание. набежит немало
4. Как быть, если в фонаре перегорела лампочка - ведь сначала посылается SMS, снимаются деньги, а затем выясняется, что лампочка сгорела (а фонарь при этом честно включился, только света от него фиг). Если делать обратную связь - копеечка будет еще внушительнее ...
Посему выходит, что куда как дешевле и проще поставить в фонарь солнечную батарею + светодиоды "дежурного света". Особо ярко светить это не будет (если конечно солнечная батарея на 2*2 метра), но некую фоновую подсветку уже обеспечит

----------


## DVi

А у нашего дома шлагбаум работает по звонку с мобильника.
Он у меня так и записан к адресной книге: Изя Шлагбаум.

----------


## Игорь

Немецкая педантичность и скурпулёзность победит все проблемы :Stick Out Tongue:  :Beer:

----------


## opana

"В небольших городах и поселках" видимо каждый фонарный столб знаком как родной. Шестизначные номера сами услужливо лезут из памяти.  :Smiley: 
ИМХО датчики движения лучше вариант.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

гораздо удобнее было бы присвоить один номер нескольким стоящим рядом фонарям, или дать возможность отправлять команды типа 
*номер_первого_нужного_фонаря* - *номер_последнего_нужного_фонаря*
или
*номер_фонаря*+*нужное количество фонарей*+*направление*
(направление хотя бы к нумерации домов привязать)

номер ближайшего фонаря определить проще всего - на него можно посветить мобильником

Кстати если есть некая компьютерная система, значит её можно атаковать... представляю себе какая получится *светомузыка*  :Cheesy:

----------


## Kacnep

> Кстати если есть некая компьютерная система, значит её можно атаковать... представляю себе какая получится *светомузыка*


Первая свободная уличная дискотека. Под "Рамштайн" :094: Германским хакером будет где повеселиться. :Beer:

----------


## Макcим

Это всё фигня... Лучше купить карманный фонарик.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Это всё фигня... Лучше купить карманный фонарик.


... причем включающийся SMS-кой от мобильника  :Smiley:

----------


## kps

Надеюсь, чудо-изобретатели не догадаются ввести систему, при которой свет в каждой отдельной комнате квартиры будет включаться СМС-кой с мобильника, причем по-другому никак  :Smiley:  Или, в которой компьютер может включаться только СМС-кой, а не кнопкой  :Smiley:

----------


## Игорь

В Nokia1200 эта проблема решена по другому, без столбов, фонарей, фонариков и СМСок. В верхней части расположен "мощнейший" светодиод (видимо не обошлось без китайцев), три раза подряд на среднюю кнопочку и, вуа ля, путь освещён. В тоже время, немецкий вариант предусматривает наличие в пьяной толпе, одного трезвого с мобилкой, способного отправить СМСку, что бывает очень редко. :Cheesy:  :Beer:

----------


## priv8v

выше была мысль про датчик движения - это технология дешевая, простая как 3 рубля  и удобная - я весь свой дом уже переоборудовал на такие выключатели - удобно. в каждом помещении, в зависимости от его назначения, выставил свои настройки - удобно.
сначала было непривычно - рука тянулась выключить за собой свет - теперь привык :Smiley: 
но зато в других местах могу забыть выключить за собой свет)

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*priv8v* читаю и вспоминаю про ультрасоверменные инфракрасные датчики в лифтах... они регулярно меня прихлопывают, причем капитально  :SOS:  и ещё датчики перед стеклянными дверями, вам смешно, а я однажды 5 минут в офис войти не могла и топталась перед дверью и даже попрыгала, хорошо охранники заметили  :Cheesy: 
так что имхо, лучше кнопкой, по старинке.

Кстати, нужно приделать к каждому фонарю большую кнопку. и всё!


ещё, бредовый вариант, есть такие ошейники для кошечек-собачек когда они подходят к специальной дверке у своего дома она открывается... можно сделать такие брелки... приближаешься к фонарю и он зажигается)))

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *priv8v* читаю и вспоминаю про ультрасоверменные инфракрасные датчики в лифтах... они регулярно меня прихлопывают, причем капитально  и ещё датчики перед стеклянными дверями, вам смешно, а я однажды 5 минут в офис войти не могла и топталась перед дверью и даже попрыгала, хорошо охранники заметили


Это еще мелочи  :Smiley:  У нас в конторе стоит проходная, с фотодатчиками ... она древнего типа, некий аналог того, что раньше в Московском метро стояли - если она решает не пускать, то хлопает двумя довольно мощными хлопалками, которые выдвигаются с боков со страшным лязгом. В общем или датчики кривые, или задержки - в результате эта штука иногда закрывается не перед проходящим, а как раз на нем  :Smiley:  По статистике чаще достается сотрудницам - за счет сумок, на которые датчики любят реагировать ...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> выше была мысль про датчик движения - это технология дешевая, простая как 3 рубля и удобная ...


На улице датчик движения не учень удобен - будет много ложных срабатываний (на летающий в воздухе мусор, птиц, шевеление веток зеленых насаждений и т.п.). А умный датчик будет стоит столько, что сведет к нулю экономический эффект

----------


## priv8v

> На улице датчик движения не учень удобен - будет много ложных срабатываний (на летающий в воздухе мусор, птиц, шевеление веток зеленых насаждений и т.п.). А умный датчик будет стоит столько, что сведет к нулю экономический эффект


на даче я и на улице поставил, но поднастроил, что бы реагировал только на сильное шевеление и узконаправил его...
ну и стоил он естественно подороже чем для дома

----------


## bolshoy kot

> Минута «разговора» с фонарем тарифицируется, как обычный телефонный звонок.


А напрасно они доход теряют...

----------

